# New facility in Walton County



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

The old McDaniels Fish Camp on Black Creek near Freeport has seen a major change. "Live Oak Landing" opens Nov 1 as a commercial operation.

See: http://www.thedestinlog.com/news/outdoor-15669-landing-live.html

Also www.liveoaklanding.rvcoutdoors.com 


In won't be long before this facility will become a hot property simply due to location. As a local, I hate to see it but nothing stays the same.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

In the General Discussion forum the owners of "Live Oak Landing" posted a message and stated the facility would be open to those not staying. This means access to the boat ramp, for a fee I'm sure. However, this is good news for those who always liked to lauch at "McDaniels". It's supposed to open Nov 1


----------

